# I really want to get them out of the cage!



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have been paying extra special attention to Pippen and Berry lately and putting my finger in their cage lots and feeding them lots of Kale and Seeds. I really want them to be able to come out of the cage, and I know they will if I let them, but I don't know how I can persuade them to get back in after they are done :S
I am currently out of millet sprays and they still are young (almost 1 3/4 years both of them) so they experience a lot of swings on how they relate to fingers :budgie: 

How did you first get your budgies out of the cage? I think doing this will be a real bond-strengthener.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you have a small room you can bird-proof?
If so, then you could provide Pippin and Berry out-of cage time there.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent advice from Deborah. Looking forward to hearing good report's in the future Jonah...


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I will make sure to do this when I get some millet!!! Thank you so much for the excellent advice, Deborah!


----------



## JeBeSk (Aug 2, 2015)

I did the same thing with my birds but instead of giving them a treat when they listen to me and went back in the cage I would pet them and say "good job your such a smart bird". I soon learned how they like to be petted. One of mine prefers a head scratch but the other won't let me near her head but does enjoy a good belly rub. This might work for you since you are out of millet. 

With new birds it might be good to leave them in the cage for a few weeks just so they know it's their safe place. Once they're used to the cage you can let them out and they will definitely fly back to it when they're hungry.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Be sure you have thoroughly bird proofed the room before you do let them out for the first time, cover any windows, mirrors, do not have fans, heaters, stoves turned on, no other pets in the same room, I know this sounds silly but some terrible things have happened to some birds. Also be prepared to have time and patience when you do let them out, placing a perch near the door on the outside of the cage helps as well. My guys all go in on their own now as well. :budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

My untamed birds all go back into their cage freely because they know they have food, water and it's their home. They feel nice and safe to return to it. 
Skye has been really great with his out of cage time. He has been very good and has learnt that if I move his cage over to him, he should jump in and he'll go to bed. 

I'm certain you will be able to find a positive way to teach your birds to go in and out of their cage.


----------

